# Applique & embroidery like Hollister source ? (A to Z)



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,
It's been a long time i haven't ask a question, coz i usually finds answers.
Well, not this time lol
I'm searching for someone to do "applique and embroidery" direct on garment, like Hollister shirts (see picture)









Do you know any supplier (in LA, or near) that can do it.

Sorry for my bad english. Hope that everything make sense to you. Tell me if not.

Thanks again.

Hennessy


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

So i've made some research and found them : Stitches Embroidery - Pittsburgh
Is anyone familiar with this company ??
They are very interesting. But it is too far.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

If I wanted to do low quantity or one-off customs like that Hollister piece I'd digitize it with the run / bean stitch and just lay the fabric on top of the garment and then hand trim it afterwards.

Those fabrics / that style almost has to be truly die-cut. To obtain the frayed edges, a laser wouldn't work, and that type of fabric can't be cut on a plotter like twill.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Lasers do seal the edges on poly like twill but not cloth. I would still cut it with the laser and after a few washes it will frey up to the bean stitch. So it is a matter of getting the material, the font design, and creating the placement, and tackdown stitch.


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, I know how to do it, i'm searching for someone to do it for me. I don't want to do it myself.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Midwest Punch creates this product wholesale. Midwest Punch. Home of the Original Midwest Distressed Applique We use them. Good product.


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

AppliqueDude said:


> Midwest Punch creates this product wholesale. Midwest Punch. Home of the Original Midwest Distressed Applique We use them. Good product.


This is great Thanks a lot !


----------



## loristm (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there, I can't find some near your place, But I think there are lots of making or ordering in the net and deliver it to you.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

If you haven't found a source to your liking, you are more than welcome to contact me. We are a contract decorator in Minnesota and have a Seit Laser Bridge that does exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## twilightdancer (May 26, 2009)

midwest punch!


----------

